# TTRS! Watch this build thread...Updates on page13!



## thettshop

After nearly a year of planning with Audi UK and Halesowen Audi (thanks Grant and John)
The new TT Shop demo car has arrived. Hidden amongst the R8's on the day of arrival (March 2010).........................








This is a taster picture, there will be lots more to follow.
7 full days planned next week for upgrades and mods, watch this space :wink:


----------



## Nem

Colour looks great 8)

One thought tho, I was speaking to Dave about your RS last year when you were ordering it, and he was saying you were having a lot of exclusive interior options. I thought that was a bit odd, as I'd assume you'd just be taking a lot of the interior out to customise it so the exclusive bits would be wasted. I assume you have other idea tho 

Look forward to seeing it next month at the open day!


----------



## Jae

The TT F will have first eyes on this beauty as an exclusive...

More to follow soon!


----------



## Mark Davies

I trust you have something lined up for absoluTTe?


----------



## Jae

Me, yes, Im writing something (not on the TTRS!) as discussed!


----------



## thettshop

Nem said:


> Colour looks great 8)
> 
> One thought tho, I was speaking to Dave about your RS last year when you were ordering it, and he was saying you were having a lot of exclusive interior options. I thought that was a bit odd, as I'd assume you'd just be taking a lot of the interior out to customise it so the exclusive bits would be wasted. I assume you have other idea tho
> 
> Look forward to seeing it next month at the open day!


Nem - we worked with Juergen and Sibelle at Audi Exclusive (quattro GmbH) on interior options to complement the exterior colour, and decided between us that our in house interior customisation program would be able to closer match the ridiculous shade of the exterior!  It goes without saying the interior options list was well ticked anyway!
We are pushing hard to get it ready for the open day. Good to see you then

Justin


----------



## thettshop

Currently over 40 parts have been removed from the interior alone, ready for customising in one way or another. When some of these are back late next week, we'll post the progress up. It has been a strange experience gutting a brand new car, although pleasurable as everything is new!

Mark - I am sure our good friends at absoluTTe will come over before the public launch at our May open day, to capture some early content (open invite chaps, as always!  )

Justin


----------



## sTTranger

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Looking forward to seeing it come together


----------



## f.ss.t

cant wait to see the changes!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Should be worth waiting for


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Justin & Dave,
So this is the beast that you mentioned to me that you would have for the open day. I am sure that it will be the centre of everyones interest.
I will certainly write up a nice feature of the day with a few pics for the mag as I think many folks will be interested in seeing inside the TT shop as well as the beast and all the TT girls and guys that where there. 8)


----------



## Nem

thettshop said:


> Nem - we worked with Juergen and Sibelle at Audi Exclusive (quattro GmbH) on interior options to complement the exterior colour, and decided between us that our in house interior customisation program would be able to closer match the ridiculous shade of the exterior!  It goes without saying the interior options list was well ticked anyway!
> We are pushing hard to get it ready for the open day. Good to see you then
> 
> Justin


Fantastic, looking forward to it!

That reminds me actually, I need to speak to Sibelle about something she was organising for the club. 

Nick


----------



## brittan

Interesting!

I may have to come along to the open day - whenever that is.


----------



## Toshiba

I have to say thats a brave colour.

i'd like a full before and after shot tho


----------



## jonnyc

Race you to 600hp :lol:

Sounds like you have some interesting plans


----------



## Roprun

This is the best color of all! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## R5T

*"RS Green"* nice.


----------



## Roprun

RS Green? This is something new, never saw it before. I thought that was Java Green.


----------



## R5T

Roprun said:


> RS Green? This is something new, never saw it before. I thought that was Java Green.


New Colour.

http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=29155


----------



## TTitan

Looks like Porsche Green to me -- it will be a stand out colour for sure.

JIM


----------



## j9sht

Hi Dave, Justin

Thanks for all your help this week in getting the parts for me prior to my hols, i will try and make it down to the open day so you can see the results. what is the date??

Must say the "Green Monster" looked fantastic :twisted: in the flesh the other day (even though you had skeletonised the interior) the colour really stands out and is more vibrant than any pictures do it justice.

Good look with the mods


----------



## thettshop

Porsche Viper Green (Well done TTitan) 2D8, special order colour, which is why we had to wait an eternity for the car 

It's been a long wait and even the guys at Halesowen Audi were very interetsed to see the result of the Audi Exclusive order.








The car starting to show it's full potential now it's lost it's pyjamams and had a wipe over








We transported the TTRS back to Bedford 'HQ' on our trailer as we needed the car to stay clean and undriven until it got to the workshops, for 2 reasons. 1) many of the parts that were being removed were already sold to customers 2) We were producing photography and instructions for the installation of the new parts for the suppliers we were working with on this project and forum documenting on the website / forums


----------



## OscarTango

Do you have some interior pcitures ? Car looks great, btw... :mrgreen:


----------



## R5T

Black optics would look better IMHO.
And i'm not a fan of the Alu colour pack.
Further i would paint the fuel cap in body colour, or in my case Black.

example.


----------



## TTitan

I look forward to seeing this on 8 May.

Jim (TTitan)


----------



## jonnyc

Spotted this ealrier this morning.. I was in my Phantom RS.. Looked stunning guys! Has it already been lowered? Sounded a bit grumbly too!! Fantastic choice on the colour anyways, looks amazing in the flesh!


----------



## thettshop

Updates on mods will follow shortly......
Thread will go on day by day so all will be reveiled......

Car will be finished in time for our open day 8th May!


----------



## thettshop

As we were all set to refinish many of the interior items, we needed to chck the shade of 2D8 Porsche Viper green, to make sure the interior items 100% matched the exterior. The shade was a perfect match! :mrgreen: 








Every car that comes through the workshop get's it's battery tested. (TT are renowned for eating their own battery!) The TTRS is no exception!! The battery was fine!








As we were upgrsding the suspension to the latest Bilstein PSS10 fully adjustable coilovers, we measured the ride heights to see what front to rear bias they were set to and to know what total drop we were looking for








Further updates to follow!


----------



## thettshop

Standard number plates come off for paint protection application behind! 
















As an Autoglym lifeshine agent, we naturally applied a lifeshine kit to the TTRS - for further information on lifeshine please click on this link - http://www.lifeshine.com/








Before any suspension work was carried out, Shaun decided to read the alignment on the TTRS as it came out from factory, to see if was we suspected was true. The front toe was out of range enough to cause adverse yre wear, poor handling and even lower mpg!! It hits home how important it is to get a cars alignment checked, if a brand new car is out of range, imagine what a 3+ year old car is like. You can spend all the money you wish on a car and handling mods, however if it is not set up right.....


----------



## Hark

Shocking that the alignment is so far out. Car looks amazing, one day... :roll: lol

Look forward to seeing the mods.


----------



## thettshop

Thanks Hark  
Just looking at the photo's the colour looks mint green in them. You need to see the car in the flesh as it becomes a more vibrant green.
Brave colour choice but it ticks the box for us :mrgreen:

You guys will enjoy seeing the pictures of the car gutted inside, broke my heart when I saw a brand new car with 40 miles on the clock in bits!

Justin


----------



## f.ss.t

eager to see all these changes.. i need to see the green for real..
because i love the porsche gt3 rs green


----------



## Jen-TT

How much do you charge for 4 wheel alignment?


----------



## mrdemon

Looks cool

I hope you are not going to put green bits inside the car though :?


----------



## R5T

It looks like this is the same car.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Great car guys, but what were you thinking of with the colour?! It's awful! :?


----------



## fuscobal

Can you please tell us how the new PSS10 influenced the steering ? The TT-RS is known for a pretty numb/artificial steering. I don't know how much of this comes from the steering assist and how much from the suspension !


----------



## thettshop

Dave (the technician) is a bodywork and interior trim expert ( he was responsible for our RS6 project - details to follow) He spent some time carefully removing all the parts necessary for the interior work. The TT Logo TTRS Bucket seats were being removed for customisation because matching painted seat backs are a £3800 option from quattro GmbH and this includes leather and stitching customising. As they were unable to match the shades we required, we decided to do the work in house. luckily we had a spare set of MK2 TT seats in stock to use as a loan set while we were refinishing ours.








































Our painter was responsible for our white RS6. His work is amazing quality. After removing and gutting the interior parts we laid them out ready for collection. I know there have been a few comments that green inside will be the wrong move, however wait until you see it and reserve judgement. We were worried by this move, but after seeing some of the parts completed they look awesome!
























More updates tomorrow - Justin
We thought it best to get the paint protection venture shield sorted on the car before it made a trip on the road.
Ventureshield is simply the best stone chip paint protection bar none. Having this protection applied on our new demo cars has paid dividends in keeping the cars unmarked during their passive road going mileage  and track day excursions. This was the first Venturesheilded TTRS and it needed a couple of small modifications to the template they had for he TTRS. The type of cars and customers these guys work with means the kit had to fit pefectly. We are a venture shield agent, please contact us if this is something you are interested in doing to your car.


----------



## thettshop

R5T said:


> It looks like this is the same car.


Keen eye, it may be having some products developed at Forge :wink:


----------



## brittan

Will be interesting to see what products come out of this.

One thing above is wrong however: yours is not the first Venturesheilded TTRS.

Mine was done last October.


----------



## thettshop

f.ss.t said:


> eager to see all these changes.. i need to see the green for real..
> because i love the porsche gt3 rs green


The car only seems to photo outside well, so looks a bit mint in the workshop.
Will be at the Duxford meet in all it's glory


----------



## thettshop

Jen-TT said:


> How much do you charge for 4 wheel alignment?


Hi 
4 wheel laser alignment including all adjustments £69.99 inc vat

Thanks

Justin


----------



## thettshop

fuscobal said:


> Can you please tell us how the new PSS10 influenced the steering ? The TT-RS is known for a pretty numb/artificial steering. I don't know how much of this comes from the steering assist and how much from the suspension !


There will be a handling thread update coming soon :wink:


----------



## thettshop

brittan said:


> Will be interesting to see what products come out of this.
> 
> One thing above is wrong however: yours is not the first Venturesheilded TTRS.
> 
> Mine was done last October.


They lied to me!!!  , was your car the Audi press car, as that was the car VS first did the kit on to make the template?


----------



## brittan

thettshop said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be interesting to see what products come out of this.
> 
> One thing above is wrong however: yours is not the first Venturesheilded TTRS.
> 
> Mine was done last October.
> 
> 
> 
> They lied to me!!!  , was your car the Audi press car, as that was the car VS first did the kit on to make the template?
Click to expand...

No, my car was a normal customer order. The template was made just in time for the parts to be cut for my car and fitted during its first week.


----------



## egi

>


^ what happened to the brembos?


----------



## thettshop

The Brembo's have been sold already :wink: 
We had to fit some standards on to keep the car mobile.
There is something much bigger going on.....


----------



## sTTranger

guys was thinking of having the wheel aligment done on the openday, would that be possible?


----------



## Bikerz

sTTranger said:


> guys was thinking of having the wheel aligment done on the openday, would that be possible?


Yeah make sure its setup right, dont want u using that as an excuse in Italy do we Dave :lol:


----------



## sTTranger

Bikerz said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys was thinking of having the wheel aligment done on the openday, would that be possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah make sure its setup right, dont want u using that as an excuse in Italy do we Dave :lol:
Click to expand...

just make sure you take some good pics of my exhaust pipes


----------



## DAZTTC

Loving this thread can't wate to see it at the open day keep up the good work guys. 

DAZ


----------



## Bikerz

sTTranger said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys was thinking of having the wheel aligment done on the openday, would that be possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah make sure its setup right, dont want u using that as an excuse in Italy do we Dave :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just make sure you take some good pics of my exhaust pipes
Click to expand...

I wont be able to as il be stuck at the lights :roll: :lol:


----------



## thettshop

sTTranger said:


> guys was thinking of having the wheel aligment done on the openday, would that be possible?


Hi

Please give me or one of the team a call,

Justin
01234 853225


----------



## matlowth

Watching this thread with interest!


----------



## R5T

Not happening much of late.


----------



## audimad

Looking good.


----------



## thettshop

Sorry it has been a while....................
It's not often a conversion of this scale happens at one time, and we've had a lot of interest from customer interested to see the process and what components we had decided to go with. so we took the opportunity to photograph the 'underside' parts together the day we fitted them. This little lot retail at £10,000. 
















The TTRS 370mm front brakes are awesome and are a very poular upgrade. We removed ours.  our Brembo TTRS / S3 380mm upgrade is simply the best kit we fit....for any car. The kit is only 10mm larger, but this makes a signifcant difference for a number of reasons. 1) It's a fully floating disc 2) The calipers are monoblock construction with six pistons 3) The pad area is greater. This kit is expensive at £3800 +, but it's truely awesome and a noticeable upgrade. Our kit arrived in plenty of time, but the standard red calipers were not what we wanted for this project. We couldn't pre-finish the calipers before the car arrived and could be shade checked, so we took of the standard brakes (still with zero miles on them) and fited a loan set of brakes removed from a car we upgraded so the car could stay mobile while we took our time painting. Intricate calipers are a nightmare to even prep for painting, let alone paint perfectly!
















We fit Bilsteins to many TT's. Even the staff car park is full of cars fitted with Bilstein coilovers - that says something. We fit the latest PSS10's to the MK2 TT's even the ones previously fitted with Magnetic Ride. We removed the TTRS's shocks on the first day and set the Bilstein up with a conservative 15mm lowering and set to damping/rebound level 5 (mid point)


----------



## TTitan

Absolutely Mental! But, I like it!

Are you going to tell the insurers that this car is slightly modded? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kinji1103

Very nice!
If you put aftermarket shock on a TT with magnetic ride, doesn't a warning/error show up on the dash? Or can you defeat that somehow?


----------



## R5T

thettshop said:


>


How much weighs a brake kit like this, is it less then the OEM TT RS front brakes. ?


----------



## jonnyc

thettshop said:


>


Look after those little babys :wink:


----------



## R5T




----------



## sTTranger

I wouldnt mind getting my calipers painted blue or red, other then that cant see anything i could take from that :?


----------



## egi

@TTShop: Were there any spacers needed for these brembos?


----------



## mrdemon

Shame they are not groved disks, not a fan of drilled disks.

£3800 is a lot of money for a brake kit which is not going to perform any better than standard imho.

I like the new AP J design disks or for a show car should have gone Carbon


----------



## robokn

Similar groove design to Alcons and £3800 is just madness when the RS 6 kit has the same calipers


----------



## mrdemon

I think he said £3800 + vat  that's £4465 scary for a set of 10mm bigger drilled disks lol.


----------



## robokn

No the RS6's are alot cheaper


----------



## f.ss.t

arent these the same or monumentally similar to the 380mm discs on the gtr?
i was considering my dads the other day.. probably around the same cost too


----------



## R5T




----------



## Hark

£10k on an exhaust, a suspension upgrade and a set of uprated brakes.

Crazy.


----------



## R5T




----------



## Poverty

wow. I absolutely love it!


----------



## f.ss.t

that is efffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffin boss!

haha spoken like a trueee scouser.

that is awesome!

can people post where they got the carbon for the steering wheel from?
and also if possible - detail on how easily all the parts came off for the interior to paint.

stunning fellas


----------



## fuscobal

This is completly mad. Who did that carbon steering wheel and all the painting ?


----------



## denTTed

I hope that interior is not standard?

Green does not always go with green, too much too far, ruined & cheapened.


----------



## Poverty

denTTed said:


> I hope that interior is not standard?
> 
> Green does not always go with green, too much too far, ruined & cheapened.


no way man, I think this will be divided amongst the generations

Any more pics at all?


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Carbon on the steering wheel with green stitching is definatley cool 8)


----------



## audimad

Poverty said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that interior is not standard?
> 
> Green does not always go with green, too much too far, ruined & cheapened.
> 
> 
> 
> no way man, I think this will be divided amongst the generations
> 
> Any more pics at all?
Click to expand...

 Will you still like it if they try to sell it for £60,000? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poverty

audimad said:


> Poverty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that interior is not standard?
> 
> Green does not always go with green, too much too far, ruined & cheapened.
> 
> 
> 
> no way man, I think this will be divided amongst the generations
> 
> Any more pics at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you still like it if they try to sell it for £60,000? :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

yes because its got 15ks worth of parts and labour fitted to it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## audimad

Well go and make them an offer then, IF you can afford it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## puck

I love parts from the car , but those "sun visors" over the gauges are [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Please burn them !

Imo the camshaft cover will be much better with the same tone of green instead of red.... [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Poverty

audimad said:


> Well go and make them an offer then, IF you can afford it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I think the company will let it be known when they are ready to sell it.

Im after a TTRS S tronic anyhow :wink:


----------



## bozzy96

Poverty said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well go and make them an offer then, IF you can afford it. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the company will let it be known when they are ready to sell it.
> 
> Im after a TTRS S tronic anyhow :wink:
Click to expand...

Are you ?????? :roll: This is your quote "Wouldnt swap a manual TTRS for a DSG though, not worth the extra outlay imo"

on a seperate thread !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sTTranger

puck said:


> I love parts from the car , but those "sun visors" over the gauges are [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Please burn them !
> 
> I*mo the camshaft cover will be much better with the same tone of green instead of red..*.. [smiley=baby.gif]


They are already working on this


----------



## R5T

Poverty said:


> Any more pics at all?


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## S10TYG

Green overload


----------



## egi

S10TYG said:


> Green overload


i agree.. too much already


----------



## IanS3

bozzy96 said:


> Poverty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well go and make them an offer then, IF you can afford it. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the company will let it be known when they are ready to sell it.
> 
> Im after a TTRS S tronic anyhow :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you ?????? :roll: This is your quote "Wouldnt swap a manual TTRS for a DSG though, not worth the extra outlay imo"
> 
> on a seperate thread !! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

But he doesnt have a manual TTRS to swap, so your dig is totally pointless :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poverty

IanS3 said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the company will let it be known when they are ready to sell it.
> 
> Im after a TTRS S tronic anyhow :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ?????? :roll: This is your quote "Wouldnt swap a manual TTRS for a DSG though, not worth the extra outlay imo"
> 
> on a seperate thread !! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he doesnt have a manual TTRS to swap, so your dig is totally pointless :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Haha yeah hes an idiot, I read his post but couldnt be bothered to reply :lol:


----------



## 2zeroalpha

Kermit, pie and peas, the exorcist...........

I love the exterior color but think it's repeated too much on the inside though.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Is it just me is is that car simply a TTRS, ruined? I mean, guys, it's horrible! And all of that green inside? What in the name of God is that about? Surely nobody thinks that's actually nice?!

There's a reason why Audi decided that aluminium looks best in the interior, why that awful shade of green is on some off the beaten track exclusive colour list for the colour blind!

What you should have done when you received this car was given it a respray to a normal colour and then left it be! And that steering wheel? Such a piece of tat!


----------



## jonnyc

^^^

So shall we assume you don't like it then!? :roll: :lol:


----------



## sTTranger

jonnyc said:


> ^^^
> 
> So shall we assume you don't like it then!? :roll: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Give him a minute, he might come round


----------



## hugy

Too much green for me i'm afraid.
Mabey if the interior green was a nice contrasting colour instead.
I like the exterior but not the wheels.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

sTTranger said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> So shall we assume you don't like it then!? :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Give him a minute, he might come round
Click to expand...

Ermmmmmmmmmmm, let me think a minute..............nope, still think it's woeful!


----------



## powerplay

Very impressed with the car and the effort that's gone into it so far. I think the interior mods are pretty cool (except that chav peak caps), but have to agree with the majority that the colour choice is simply ghastly.

Should've done it all Porsche Speed Yellow instead. THAT would have been awesome.


----------



## f.ss.t

ill buy it if it goes up for sale sometime..


----------



## sTTranger

I have to say guys, wait till you see it in the flesh as it looks alot better


----------



## Jeffe

Why aren't the pedals green?


----------



## powerplay

forget the pedals they should do the dials green


----------



## MTW

Saw this today at Santa pod! Really really nice, I think I went down the strip with it, I was in the cayman S

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sTTranger

MTW said:


> Saw this today at Santa pod! Really really nice, I think I went down the strip with it, I was in the cayman S
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who won??


----------



## MTW

I did 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sTTranger

MTW said:


> I did
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Driver must have been rubbish :lol: :lol:


----------



## MTW

I doubt it....the ttrs is only 340 bhp isn't it? And it's heavy....it's going to get low 13s maximum....it's not that quick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW

Plus my cayman is 340 rather than 290bhp...so bit more even...but who cares...I'd rather have his TTRS...it looks intense in the flesh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdemon

Hi mr Cayman Owner what have you done to your Cayman S.

I was running 340+Bhp in my Cayman and was a 10 seconds 100mph car 

just bought a TTS while I wait for the 2nd hand gen 2 Caymans to drop a little then a 360Bhp Gen 2 Cayman S is on the cards.


----------



## Poverty

MTW said:


> I doubt it....the ttrs is only 340 bhp isn't it? And it's heavy....it's going to get low 13s maximum....it's not that quick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well driven ttrs will do high 12's all day long. Term speed not that high but once mapped they have siniliar in gear times as a 997 turbo.


----------



## MTW

Fair enough, with a map I could imagine they would.

As for a 340 bhp cayman S doing 10 second quaters.....That's just not even possible....seeing as the only people even dipping into the tens yesterday were a 600+ bhp supra with cut drag slicks...and a Nissan GTR and a 750 bhp 1.8t quattro mk1 golf...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyc

Poverty said:


> MTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it....the ttrs is only 340 bhp isn't it? And it's heavy....it's going to get low 13s maximum....it's not that quick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Well driven ttrs will do high 12's all day long. Term speed not that high but once mapped they have siniliar in gear times as a 997 turbo.
Click to expand...

I did a 12.6 in mine lol.. High 12's easy as standard..


----------



## LEO-RS

MTW said:


> Fair enough, with a map I could imagine they would.
> 
> As for a 340 bhp cayman S doing 10 second quaters.....


He never said 1/4m,he said 0-100 in 10secs.

TTRS standard is 11.1

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarr ... tt_rs.html


----------



## MTW

Ohhhhh sorry...thought he meant 10 secs @ 100mph! Sorry my mistake.

Anyway, back to the mega TTRS Before the thread is hijacked!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poverty

jonnyc said:


> Poverty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it....the ttrs is only 340 bhp isn't it? And it's heavy....it's going to get low 13s maximum....it's not that quick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Well driven ttrs will do high 12's all day long. Term speed not that high but once mapped they have siniliar in gear times as a 997 turbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a 12.6 in mine lol.. High 12's easy as standard..
Click to expand...

yep thats what I meant, think some confusion with my wording. Mapped TTRS isnt far off a 997 Turbo at all


----------



## thettshop

Hi

It has been a while but we have done so much more to the car now.
We have also been intensly busy generally so it has impacted on my time to update this post.
So over the next week I will get lots and lots on here. If I don't I just need you guys to nudge me :wink:

It is good to receive good and bad comments. It is just a shame the car does not photo so well. A lot of haters end up loving it in the flesh.
The drive is also amazing!
A few numbers for you to crunch:
Recent rolling road session revealed the car is running 420.5bhp/425 IB FT of torque, the reason the car feels so quick is the hold of boost and peak power coming in at under 5250rpm and holding for ages!! It is able to get the power down so well. It ran consistantly low 12's on the quarter mile. With a 3.55 0-60 and a 12.09 quarter. Not bad for a car with 1500 miles and barely run in!! This was on fairly moderate boost when the quarters were recorded (before the rolling road session that was on higher boost) so we have hope for better times in the future. If the clutch can take more :wink: 
I am now achieving a peak of 1.6 bar of boost and it holds 1.5 bar for so long! Can't wait to improve on the quarters and see how it performs on track.

Any way, a taster for you, I will explain in detail how we got there over the coming days with the usual pictures and info and some You Tube clips.

I will be back on soon........

Justin


----------



## conneem

MTW said:


> I doubt it....the ttrs is only 340 bhp isn't it? And it's heavy....it's going to get low 13s maximum....it's not that quick


Not a huge amount in it stanard, straight line or round a track 

Weight wise it's 1402kg vs 1474kg


----------



## jonnyc

Good numbers mate!! What dyno did you get to?

Look forward to the progress..


----------



## [email protected]

Problem with all these modern cars is they are all too close in performance - once mapped. Not like the old days when a 930/964/993 TTs were Kings of the road or the 964 RS/993 RS were Kings on track days.

Today, these cars or their equivalent are having to fight off hard competition from within same brands never mind the competing brands...the smart BMW buyer will plum for a 335D not an M3...because a modest outlay to re-map will get him on par with an M3...same as the smart Porsche buyer who will plum for a Cayman S simply because a modest outlay will get him performance to worry the bigger (more expensive) 911 S (the Std/poorer man 911 does not stand a chance...LOL).

Audi is no different...if you own an R8 V8, it may most likely be for the 'exploitable' performance however as Autoexpress proved in a recent video...the TTRS will keep up with the V10 on back roads...and you save £60k to boot. Re-map the TT-RS for a modest outlay and buying an R8 (V8 or V10) makes no sense...forget exclusivity, I see more R8s on the road than TT-RSs...LOL! (the Roadster is even rarer).

So what is my point...

Well, thank heavens for the likes of [email protected], JonnyC, Jamiekp, sTTranger, The TT Shop, ********, VagOC and the rest of you all for spreading your knowledge/experiences so that the likes of me can take confidence in modding our cars...it is fun and not too bad on the bank balance either.

Long may it continue.


----------



## jamiekip

What a great post 
I'll be reporting on the Milltek Race system later today


----------



## mrdemon

are you going to need another remap after the exhaust ?

If it does how do REVO do it, as there is no one running this yet, will it need a full RR setup by REVO doing ?

also are you fitting a better intercooler later ?

d


----------



## jamiekip

Yes a new map is required.
Revo have some dev software (taken from jonny's car) that they are going to adapt and hopefully get on the car later today. The new software primarily needs to trick the ecu as the lambda is Pre cat in this set up.
Not sure on intercooler we'll see how it goes buti don't intend taking the car much further from a performance aspect.


----------



## [email protected]

jamiekip said:


> What a great post
> I'll be reporting on the Milltek Race system later today


 Ohh juicy...you must post a clip of the exhaust sound.


----------



## sTTranger

Im looking forward to your video too jamies, I think with the downpipe, wot box, shifter bushings and stage 2, that will be it for me too, for this year at least :lol: :lol:

I have considered the forge intake, but not really sure about it yet 

Make sure its a nice ,clea,r long video please


----------



## R5T




----------



## TT-R 2010

R5T said:


>


the stripes are rubbish [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

I've said it before and I'll say it again - that car is absolutely woeful looking. By far the worst looking TT I have ever seen - that colour green is atrocious! My god, you wouldn't find a tasteless boy racer painting a car that colour! I bet you that it'll have to be scrapped as there's no way anybody would buy that car at resale time!

Best thing to do would be to remove any or all of the modifications (particularly talking about the green interior inserts) and give it a black wrap and try to sell it on! Imagine the poor guy's shock at the first stone chip when he sees washing powder carton green underneath!


----------



## hugy

MINI-TTGuy said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again - that car is absolutely woeful looking. By far the worst looking TT I have ever seen - that colour green is atrocious! My god, you wouldn't find a tasteless boy racer painting a car that colour! I bet you that it'll have to be scrapped as there's no way anybody would buy that car at resale time!
> 
> Best thing to do would be to remove any or all of the modifications (particularly talking about the green interior inserts) and give it a black wrap and try to sell it on! Imagine the poor guy's shock at the first stone chip when he sees washing powder carton green underneath!


Rob this colour is a Marmite colour.
Some will love it(believe it or not) and others (like yourself) will hate it.
I like it but I do not like all the green on the inside or for that matter the white stripe.


----------



## Charlie

I love the colour and would most definitely have a Porsche GT3 RS in the same hue should the lottery suddenly start being paid out to people who don't enter it 

I think it was a wise choice for a company demonstrator as it stands out from the crowd and draws opinion whether it be good or bad. I do think the stripe and white/silver? detailing is a step too far and devalues the overall effect.

I would not say no to it 

Charlie


----------



## caney

MINI-TTGuy said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again - that car is absolutely woeful looking. By far the worst looking TT I have ever seen - that colour green is atrocious!


i'm sorry but you are talking absolute bollox :lol: having seen this car in the flesh it is quite literally stunning!i probably wouldn't do the stripes but the colour is awesome and it goes like stink :twisted: feel free to say it again btw :-* lol i've just seen your car is dolphin grey with red leather :lol:


----------



## thettshop

Oh no, should have gone for the safe option of grey so it blends into all the other cars on the road 

The car was bought to get noticed, it does and does the job well, like the Papaya TT we had some loved it and some hated it but everyone remembered it........

BTW we already have an arranged buyer who is having in a couple of years time, I must cancel that wrap I guess


----------



## R5T

Don't forget, most people are boring and conservative and hate everything out of the ordinary. :wink:


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Guys,

There is a reason why pretty much nobody buys a green TTRS! Or that dreadful shade in any car! I'll let the sales volumes for the other colours talk for themselves! Just go and try to trade that yoke into an Audi garage in a few years time and see how much less you'll get for it than for a proper colour - that is, if they'll take it off you at all, which I guarantee you they won't!


----------



## phope

Define a proper colour though - everyone has their own preference, and some people just won't mind losing some money on a colour that they enjoy.

My wife and I know a few of the local Audi salesmen. One of them is responsible for ordering the showroom stock and is so bored of having the same old silvers, greys and blacks in the showroom that they often order a showroom car in an exclusive colour, just to brighten the place up.

Well, he ordered a bright yellow RS4 saloon, and when the car arrived, the overall garage owner very nearly had a heart attack, worrying that the car would remain unsold, or be sold at a huge loss. The car sold within a few weeks...I see it in Aberdeen often.

I also know for a fact that they recently specially ordered a Q5 in bright Nogaro Blue as a demo - once available for sale, I imagine it will shift quickly...I'd buy it anyway!

Yes the owners of both will get shafted at trade in time because they are not the "proper" colours, but if they are happy, then why should you worry?


----------



## TTitan

Some people just dont get it! This TT RS car is not about the colour -- its about "attiitude".

The TT Shop has NAILED it -- any attention is good attention when you run a Tuning Shop and want your Brand to be remembered. This colour shows the TT Shop is about pushing the boundaries and being bold. Lots of innovation has come from them-- and we have all benefitted.

The TT Shop is not worried about resale , to be sure. But this car woold be snapped up if they did put it on the market == one would never trade in a car like this.

Keep up the good work -- I like the stripe. When you are ready to sell -- give me a call. 8)


----------



## jamiekip

It's a bold colour and suits the car. Not a colour I would spec personally but I think as a promo car they nailed it. It may not be a popular car but someone will deffo pay a premium for something that unique


----------



## zedman

I suspect the car is more to do with 'look at what we can do' rather than 'look at what we've got'

and if thats true then it's succeeded - very high quality of work there and i'm sure it will tempt a lot of owners into using their business for their own cars...


----------



## sTTranger

Guys to be honest when i first saw the pics i wasnt sure, but do not judge this car till you have seen it in the flesh. It looks the dogs danglies and if i had the balls and i were to re-order I may well have gone for this or an orange :lol: :lol:

I like a theme with a car, thats the only thing i would change with the green machine, I would tone it down with a little black. However its is a promotional machine as much as a project, for which there is no better colour


----------



## R5T




----------



## Hark

I find it amusing to think that some forum members believe that this car will be traded in at any point soon.


----------



## mrdemon

So whats the stage 2 RR result ?


----------



## thettshop

Sorry it has been a while, we have been super busy. Although many of you may have seen the car as it currently is and having undergone more work than mentioned so far. I wish to keep this build thread in order!! so yes you guys may spot things that I have not covered yet. 

The TTRS 370mm front brakes are awesome and are a very poular upgrade. We removed ours.  Our Brembo TTRS / S3 380mm upgrade is simply the best kit we fit....for any car. The kit is only 10mm larger, but this makes a signifcant difference for a number of reasons. 1) It's a fully floating disc which helps massively with cooling/expansion 2) The calipers are monoblock construction. This makes them stronger. They also have 6 pistons which are nicely spread apart for greater clamping pressure 3) The pad area is greater, which allows a lot more friction material to make contact on the disc. All of these factors combined make it a far more effective kit. It will be suitable for a good power hike on the car. Also to keep us on the track in the future  This kit is expensive at £3800 +  , but it's truely awesome and a noticeable upgrade. Our kit arrived in plenty of time, but the standard red calipers we not what we wanted for this project. We couldn't pre-finish the calipers before the car arrived and could be shade checked, so we took off the standard brakes (still with zero miles on them) and fited a loan set of brakes removed from a car we upgraded so the car could stay mobile while we took our time painting. Intricate calipers are a nightmare to even prep for painting, let alone paint perfectly!








We fit Bilsteins to many TT's. Even the staff car park is full of cars fitted with Bilstein coilovers - that says something. We fit the latest PSS10's to the MK2 TT's even the ones previosuly fitted with Magnetic Ride. We removed the TTRS's shocks on the first day and set the Bilstein up with a conservative 15mm lowering and set to damping/rebound level 5 (mid point). Looks and handling are important to us. Our previous MK1 Demo TT had PSS9's, we didn't even think twice about fitting the latest setup to our car!!
















The S3 runs a different size rear bar than the one H&R specify for the Quattro TT. It's 26mm compared with 22mm. The clearances are tight under the Haldex Diff, but we wanted to see if it would work. Unfortuantely not :-( So we reverted back to the 24/22 standard H&R upgrade. Oversized anti roll bars make the same significant impact on this chasis as bars make on the original MK1 TT chasis. They are designed to give great stability to the chasis and help dial out dreaded under steer. A much overlooked mod that is a must for anyone wanting to improve handling!!


----------



## R5T

Would it be possible to spray the Brembo 380mm calipers black and put on original OEM TT RS logo's, to keep the OEM look.

btw, have you put a clear coat over the Brembo logo's on your green calipers, or just stick them on the green paint.


----------



## thettshop

Hi R5T

We can get any caliper sprayed any colour you want.
We don't clear coat over the vinyl. It lasts for years and have never found a need. Also it makes it quite permanent, this way we can change logo's to our hearts desire.
We can do the RS logo on the brakes.

Justin


----------



## R5T

thettshop said:


> Hi R5T
> 
> We can get any caliper sprayed any colour you want.
> We don't clear coat over the vinyl. It lasts for years and have never found a need. Also it makes it quite permanent, this way we can change logo's to our hearts desire.
> We can do the RS logo on the brakes.
> 
> Justin


Thanks for the info.


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ttsroadsport/


----------



## R5T

Out what material is the valve lid made. ?
Is spraying it not a problem. ?


----------



## audimad

Can't read any of the messages as they are half hidden or see all of the pictures as they are too big, as for the car, very nice but get rid of that awful stripe.


----------



## R5T

audimad said:


> Can't read any of the messages as they are half hidden or see all of the pictures as they are too big, as for the car, very nice but get rid of that awful stripe.


Try another browser. :wink:


----------



## audimad

R5T said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't read any of the messages as they are half hidden or see all of the pictures as they are too big, as for the car, very nice but get rid of that awful stripe.
> 
> 
> 
> Try another browser. :wink:
Click to expand...

 Sorry i'm shite with computers, don't know how to do it, before the site was changed it was MUCH better. If something isn't broke does it need fixing?


----------



## rustyintegrale

R5T said:


>


I like it.

Love the colour. Close to Lambo green


----------



## R5T

rustyintegrale said:


> I like it.
> 
> Love the colour. Close to Lambo green


It's Porsche Viper Green. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

R5T said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it.
> 
> Love the colour. Close to Lambo green
> 
> 
> 
> It's Porsche Viper Green. :wink:
Click to expand...

But the image has been pumped to saturation point so I presume it's not as vibrant in real life as it appears. Nor indeed is it as acid green as Lambo's green... :roll:


----------



## R5T

rustyintegrale said:


> But the image has been pumped to saturation point so I presume it's not as vibrant in real life as it appears. Nor indeed is it as acid green as Lambo's green... :roll:


Page 2 pictures give a more common idea of the colour.


----------



## marky9074

Are those pod vent mounts the ones that still let the air through?


----------



## R5T




----------



## thettshop

Next Stage of our Build Thread.......

*Superpro Bushes Installation:*

We have been working closely with Superpro all last year pulling together a range of bushes for the main cars we work with. We even had a recent visit from GSS (Superpro Australia MD) to chat about the opportunities for the UK. We know bushes...and there is nothing better on the market than Superpro. Take a look at http://www.superpro.com CHECK and see why, or pop in and we can explain and show you why all our own cars run Superpro.










We have pulled together boxed kits comprising all the bushes required to cover your MK1 or MK2 TT, with some adjustable options for front wishbones (caster and anti lift) and rear trailing arm / tie arms (toe and camber) Fitting the Superpro bushes is labour intensive, (can be a full day's work for a full kit with comprehensive laser 4 wheel alignment) but the bushes are good value with a good handling return (often overlooked). Superpro has also proved that bushes can be uprated without causing an uncomfortable ride!!


----------



## caney

got superpro bushes fitted allround on mine by yourselves,awesome upgrade!


----------



## Mule

That will be the next upgrade on the TT-RS together with a bigger turbo


----------



## R5T

thettshop said:


> Next Stage of our Build Thread.......
> 
> *Superpro Bushes Installation:*
> 
> We have been working closely with Superpro all last year pulling together a range of bushes for the main cars we work with. We even had a recent visit from GSS (Superpro Australia MD) to chat about the opportunities for the UK. We know bushes...and there is nothing better on the market than Superpro. Take a look at http://www.superpro.com CHECK and see why, or pop in and we can explain and show you why all our own cars run Superpro.
> 
> http://www.ttsroadsport.com/upload/images/TTRS_22.JPG
> 
> We have pulled together boxed kits comprising all the bushes required to cover your MK1 or MK2 TT, with some adjustable options for front wishbones (caster and anti lift) and rear trailing arm / tie arms (toe and camber) Fitting the Superpro bushes is labour intensive, (can be a full day's work for a full kit with comprehensive laser 4 wheel alignment) but the bushes are good value with a good handling return (often overlooked). Superpro has also proved that bushes can be uprated without causing an uncomfortable ride!!
> 
> http://www.ttsroadsport.com/upload/images/TTRS_26.JPG


Will your fillings stay in your molars with those bushes installed.


----------



## R5T

Out what material is the valve lid made. ?
Is spraying it not a problem. ?


----------



## MaXius

thettshop said:


> Next Stage of our Build Thread.......
> We have been working closely with Superpro all last year pulling together a range of bushes for the main cars we work with. We even had a recent visit from GSS (Superpro Australia MD) to chat about the opportunities for the UK. We know bushes...and there is nothing better on the market than Superpro. Take a look at http://www.superpro.com CHECK and see why, or pop in and we can explain and show you why all our own cars run Superpro.


So.... where did you install the fireplace & chimney?

Or do you mean http://www.superpro.com.au or http://www.superpro.eu.com ?


----------



## Charlie

I hope the new cylinder head is holding up 

Charlie


----------



## thettshop

Lot's of questions will become clear as the build thread goes on.... 

The cam cover is plastic and painted. There will be a thread covering this soon.!! 8)


----------



## R5T

thettshop said:


> Lot's of questions will become clear as the build thread goes on....
> 
> The cam cover is plastic and painted. There will be a thread covering this soon.!! 8)


Looking forward to it.


----------



## thettshop

*Haldex Controller Installation*

The switchable Generation 4 Haldex Controller (standard / sport / race) is perfect for the TTRS. A nice straight forward installation with the new remote control switching function being one of it's best features. A haldex controller can completely change the handling style of the car.

This picture shows the original Haldex controller on the rear differential:









This picture shows the uprated controller (usually shown by the bluw colour, although we do offer stealth silver controllers 8) 









The controller uses a remote system (available for Gen 2 and Gen 4 Controllers). A loom is wired from the controller into a box in the boot. This box allows a small remote on the keys to signal setting changes. Each time you change the setting you get a beep to let you know it has changed.









*ECO* mode is designed to keep the car mainly front wheel drive and be more efficient on fuel.
*Sport* Mode offers more drive to the rear than standard, allowing better straight line launching, less understeer and more fun
*Race* mode is on a whole different level, it allows you to 'light' up all four tyres and put the power and torque of the car to good use. This setting always puts a smile on our faces, from country lane dashes to full on track use!!


----------



## R5T

No picture of the remote. ? :wink:


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## jaybyme

must admit that does look nice .
How much would the Haldex with the centre consul mounted switch cost fitted ?


----------



## mrdemon

about £650 for the haldex

£250 ish for the controller

then labour for fitting circa 2 hours.


----------



## jaybyme

MTM want 7hrs labour too fit the switch and Haldex ?


----------



## thettshop

Some More updates for you......

Following all our suspension and bush work we re-aligned the car. There is no point putting all those handling mods on if the car is not setup properly!! We recommend this after any suspension work. Even 1 Inch lowering the vehicle can dramatically adjust a cars alignment figure. As soon as you lower a car the toe will go in and the camber will go to a higher negative number. If you raise a vehicle it will have the opposite effect. The same goes for new bushes, they can change the figures by altering the way the components sit.
















With the handling now sorted, the car is amazing. The vehicle handled well in it's standard form, however it feels twice as good now! Just when you think something can't be improved on it blows you away. Well worth every modification. Every aspect is sharper in the handling.

*Interior*
Our attention was drawn back to getting the cars interior back together. We had forgotten what the trim looked like in place since removing it 
Our instruction to our bodyshop was simply, spray the parts 2D8 Viper Green and make them perfect!! To look like factory finish , no actually better than factory finish, so they did!!
Here are the parts laid out before fitting....








Our skilled technician now had the job to put everything back together as perfect as it was [smiley=bigcry.gif]
























Once the seats were nicely put back together, the leather was re-stretched so you cannot even tell it has been apart. The Factory finish look!!. Audi wanted £3k to paint the seat backs, we can achieve this for approx £500. Nice mod for you mk1 Quattro sport owners too!

Whilst the seats were out, the interior inlay parts could be fitted easier:

































Lovely, now the seats needed to be fitted:

































Now with the seats back in safely, the end result.............

































Such a simple dramatic change.
We can offer this service for customers (MK1 and MK2 TT). It would be about 1 week turnaround. Bespoke service so POA.

Justin


----------



## mrdemon

So the car is off the the USA then

what's going on there ?


----------



## 6andy69

Think the engine and body style mods are great and wudnt mind one of those haldex controllers. i tjust hink the interior is a bit much been green tho looks like halfords dash board paint on the chaved up fiestas. Carbon fibre would give it a more sporty look :?


----------



## JohnLZ7W

Looks great! Really like the body color interior bits. On the alignment, how much adjustment is available or did you use aftermarket parts? On the mk1 the rear suspension is a bit of a pain because of limited toe adjustability and no camber adjustment without aftermarket bushings/arms.


----------



## mikef4uk

I like the seat backs, reminicent of 911 GT3's etc, but I (in my opinion) would have left the rest of the bits either factory finish or replaced with a little carbon, just my opinion though!!


----------



## R5T

A lot more pictures here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ttsroadsport

This TT RS is just stunning in it's uniqueness.


----------



## egi

R5T said:


> This TT RS is just stunning in it's uniqueness.


i have to agree.

they did a good job also on maintaining the stock rims. looks classy.


----------



## R5T

egi said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> This TT RS is just stunning in it's uniqueness.
> 
> 
> 
> i have to agree.
> 
> they did a good job also on maintaining the stock rims. looks classy.
Click to expand...

On some of the latest pictures the RS have Silver Carbon parts.


----------



## thettshop

With the Interior freshly fitted, apart from the custom steering wheel/gauges/Nav unit... (I will come back to them  )
It was time to get some decent brakes back on the car so it will be ready for performance enhancements, and also so we can enjoy driving it again with decent stoppers!!

We have had the big brake kit calipers and rear calipers painted........you guessed it Viper Green!!









Just need the Brembo logo doing...



















They look factory finished, we will have to give our painter a christmas card this year 

Just to refresh your memory, this is standard against the new kit:









This is new kit in red compared to the new kit re-finished in green:










Just need to get it on the car now and work out what spacers are needed to clear the calipers!!


















With the brakes on, we took a moment to stand back and admire before bleeding with Millers Racing 300 performance Dot 4 Brake fluid. This is always carried out by a pressure bleeder to get a 'good pedal'



























A small spacer was required to clear the 19" TTRS wheel over the caliper
An 8mm spacer was required:









We are so happy with the results!









After bedding in and testing we can confirm the front conversion is fantastic. The original TTRS brakes are good standard, however these blow your mind. Last minute braking on country twisties is now not a problem 

Refresher on spec:
Our Brembo TTRS / S3 380mm upgrade is simply the best kit we fit....for any car. The kit is only 10mm larger, but this makes a signifcant difference for a number of reasons. 1) It's a fully floating disc 2) The calipers are monoblock construction with six pistons, meaning no flexing under load 3) The pad area is greater. This kit is expensive at £3800 +, but it's truely awesome and a noticeable upgrade.

Just the rears to sort out, we are getting a drilled version of the rear discs and putting the green calipers on.

Watch this space...

Justin


----------



## Mule

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=169495&start=30


----------



## dannys1

egi said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> This TT RS is just stunning in it's uniqueness.
> 
> 
> 
> looks classy.
Click to expand...

Good grief, if this is your idea of classy id hate to hear your idea of vulgar...

This car is beyond violently hideous. Its the extreme version of when someone with no taste and design skills takes an iPhone and mods it to look like some kind of PC shareware - eg disgusting.

Designers who are paid thousands generally know what they are doing, the original design is beautiful...this is not.


----------



## thettshop

dannys1 said:


> egi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> This TT RS is just stunning in it's uniqueness.
> 
> 
> 
> looks classy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief, if this is your idea of classy id hate to hear your idea of vulgar...
> 
> This car is beyond violently hideous. Its the extreme version of when someone with no taste and design skills takes an iPhone and mods it to look like some kind of PC shareware - eg disgusting.
> 
> Designers who are paid thousands generally know what they are doing, the original design is beautiful...this is not.
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha, always good to have our own opinion!! :lol:   
I always wondered why people didn't like my taste in shirts!!


----------



## R5T

thettshop said:


> A small spacer was required to clear the 19" TTRS wheel over the caliper
> An 8mm spacer was required:


Any pictures of that spacer. ?


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Imagine how brilliant this TTRS would have been if it just wasn't green!


----------



## audimad

Just as long as it isn't orange.


----------



## egi

dannys1 said:


> Good grief, if this is your idea of classy id hate to hear your idea of vulgar...
> 
> This car is beyond violently hideous. Its the extreme version of when someone with no taste and design skills takes an iPhone and mods it to look like some kind of PC shareware - eg disgusting.
> 
> Designers who are paid thousands generally know what they are doing, the original design is beautiful...this is not.


lets see your car then  post it here


----------



## antmanb

egi said:


> dannys1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief, if this is your idea of classy id hate to hear your idea of vulgar...
> 
> This car is beyond violently hideous. Its the extreme version of when someone with no taste and design skills takes an iPhone and mods it to look like some kind of PC shareware - eg disgusting.
> 
> Designers who are paid thousands generally know what they are doing, the original design is beautiful...this is not.
> 
> 
> 
> lets see your car then  post it here
Click to expand...

Fiver says it's grey!

Ant


----------



## Smoothie

I think this car looks great. It isn't my cup of tea with regards to colour (if it was my car) but the work and attention to detail is fab! And what a great advert for the TTShop because there isn't another TT like it.

On a design note - I think the interior dash bits in green are too much (overkill) - it's kind of like when your mum would go to B&Q to get some decorating stuff come back with matching curtains, bedspread, wallpaper and lampshade


----------



## R5T

http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... =FMTTRSINT


----------



## Matchu

Please tell me you can't see "Forge" below your registratoion....and that you can have it in Black as opposed to the awkward looking silvery colour that sticks out a mile !


----------



## R5T

Matchu said:


> Please tell me you can't see "Forge" below your registratoion....and that you can have it in Black as opposed to the awkward looking silvery colour that sticks out a mile !


They sprayed on "Forge", in that case they also can spray the hole front black like the OEM IC.


----------



## Matchu

Phew !


----------



## Mule

This is how it should look like....


----------



## [email protected]

MULE,
how does the Forge specs compare to your THS in terms of gains? Am warming to the Forge based on the specs, does anyone know how the specs compare to the Wagner?


----------



## Matchu

Wagner 35%
Forge 85%
THS 300+ % ?

Above OEM IIRC.


----------



## suffeks

i want to see proven dynos of before and after, anyone wanna make some of the major intercoolers


----------



## Mule

You have to do it on the same day and the same dyno....

The dyno numbers coming of here are VERY high.

So it is very difficult to compare....

But yes the THS is 350% larger than stock.... And not as thick as the Forge one. Thereby keeping optimum cooling on the entire surface and pressuredrops to a minimum...


----------



## V6RUL

R5T said:


> http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... =FMTTRSINT


Suppose the logo could have been painted green for the full in your face effect..  
Steve


----------



## mrdemon

what is the pressure drop on the THS one ?


----------



## Mule

We have measured 0,72 PSI @ 10 degrees celcius over Ambient



mrdemon said:


> what is the pressure drop on the THS one ?


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## IC_HOTT

really very nice indeed - well done to all involved


----------



## LEO-RS

There is no way that car is losing 129bhp through the transmission :lol:

Something up with the wheel figures there. I would have expected around a 20% loss


----------



## V6RUL

Mitchy said:
 

> There is no way that car is losing 129bhp through the transmission :lol:
> 
> Something up with the wheel figures there. I would have expected around a 20% loss


I thought Quattro transmission losses were 17 to 20%.
Steve


----------



## mikef4uk

stevecollier said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way that car is losing 129bhp through the transmission :lol:
> 
> Something up with the wheel figures there. I would have expected around a 20% loss
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Quattro transmission losses were 17 to 20%.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Loses on rollers depend on many things, tyre pressures, toe and camber settings and how hard you ratchet the car down into the rollers, a dynojet single roller is probably about the best of dynos that require the car on its wheels


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## LEO-RS

Any updates on this guys? I hear your hybrid project should just about be ready by now ;-)


----------



## R5T

Mitchy said:


> Any updates on this guys? I hear your hybrid project should just about be ready by now ;-)


Yes.


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## DAZTTC

Car looked great at the weekend guys well done on wining the award. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse

Here Here


----------



## R5T

[email protected] said:


> Almost forgot to mention this....
> 
> .... the car got featured in the Dec. issue of PVW magazine!


----------



## R5T




----------



## caney

R5T said:


>


I'm sorry but what is that all about,proper chavved up max power look :roll:


----------



## Mule

They are waiting for Revo and their hybrid turbo kit....Dont think they will launch before end next week.


----------



## jonnyc

caney said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but what is that all about,proper chavved up max power look :roll:
Click to expand...

+1 classy!! Haha..


----------



## Redscouse

MUM!!!!


----------



## DAZTTC

Redscouse said:


> MUM!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

DAZ


----------



## thettshop

caney said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but what is that all about,proper chavved up max power look :roll:
Click to expand...

Caney, don't be so proper 

We helped out a local model that wanted to build her port folio. She did a shoot with lots of different cars when she was in. Doesn't fit the whole VAG following of 'straight laced' we know. Sometimes nice to see women and cars, takes me back 15 years to all car mags 

Thanks for updating R5T, I will be updating a few things soon also.

Thanks for the comments Redscouse and Darren  I have to admit I was apreciating the TTOC stand and your motors at the show.

All will hopefully become apparent on the Hybrid very very soon.!!! we have been busy boys over the weekend, lets just say that......

Justin


----------



## Mule

Is Revo doing the map?


----------



## LEO-RS

Mule said:


> Is Revo doing the map?


Yes, 110%. They have released this info now, couple of people have been told over the phone. I believe they are revo dealers themselves, so makes sense if they are selling it all as a package. I'm sure Justin will confirm seeing as its out in the public domain 

JC is going to release info next week on his so I suspect they also have his car just now aswell? That will be interesting for them, 2 hybrid beasts together.

Cant wait to see what you've got guys 8)


----------



## Mule

Weird cause JC's car is still stock as to what the sources say 

I dont get it.... MRC has a deal with Loba. Loba is fitted to the TTshop car who uses Revo. Revo is developing BT kit for the car based on Owen optimized OEM turbo on JC's car.

I'm lost.... :roll:



Mitchy said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Revo doing the map?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 110%. They have released this info now, couple of people have been told over the phone. I believe they are revo dealers themselves, so makes sense if they are selling it all as a package.
> 
> JC is going to release info next week on his so I suspect they also have his car just now aswell? That will be interesting for them, 2 hybrid beasts together
> 
> Cant wait to see what you've got guys 8)
Click to expand...


----------



## R5T

R5T said:


>


I just realize that the engine look good with out the cover. (a useless piece of plastic/carbon)
The green part on the intake manifold would look great in gloss black.


----------



## LEO-RS

Any update guys :wink:


----------



## R5T




----------



## AdamA9

Love the progress pictures and write up. Quite a unique car you have there. Good work.



MINI-TTGuy said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again - that car is absolutely woeful looking. By far the worst looking TT I have ever seen ... you wouldn't find a tasteless boy racer painting a car that colour!
> 
> Best thing to do would be to remove any or all of the modifications (particularly talking about the green interior inserts) and give it a black wrap and try to sell it on!


Didn't you stick an RS badge on a stock TT? I don't think you're in any position to say what a tasteless boy racer would or wouldn't be doing to a car... :lol:


----------



## vwcheung

AdamA9 said:


> Love the progress pictures and write up. Quite a unique car you have there. Good work.
> 
> 
> 
> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again - that car is absolutely woeful looking. By far the worst looking TT I have ever seen ... you wouldn't find a tasteless boy racer painting a car that colour!
> 
> Best thing to do would be to remove any or all of the modifications (particularly talking about the green interior inserts) and give it a black wrap and try to sell it on!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you stick an RS badge on a stock TT? I don't think you're in any position to say what a tasteless boy racer would or wouldn't be doing to a car... :lol:
Click to expand...

Exactly my point! An RS wannabe


----------



## powerplay

vwcheung said:


> Exactly my point! An RS wannabe


I was an RS wannabe also for some time, I eventually bought an RS badge - but it came with an RS car stuck to it :lol:


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Yep - I put an RS badge on a TTC. Hardly compares to the extent and lengths gone to to absolutely ruin the TTRS here. I mean, look at the thing - it's luminous green! And that's before they got their hands on it and ruined the interior too! That car is a monument to how modifying a standard car can absolutely destroy its styling. If you want another opinion, take it round to your local Audi dealer and ask him to give you a price for it - he'll run a mile!


----------



## jamiekip

Works as a promotional tool though doesn't it... I mean, even you're talking about it


----------



## AdamA9

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Yep - I put an RS badge on a TTC. Hardly compares to the extent and lengths gone to to absolutely ruin the TTRS here. I mean, look at the thing - it's luminous green! And that's before they got their hands on it and ruined the interior too! That car is a monument to how modifying a standard car can absolutely destroy its styling. If you want another opinion, take it round to your local Audi dealer and ask him to give you a price for it - he'll run a mile!


Hey man, I'm just joshing. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder right? My mate thinks his bird is fit, personally, she's a bit of a munter - but he likes her and she makes him happy, and that's all that matters, right?! People have opinions, but as long as you're happy, and these guys are, then it's all cool. I'm sure my TT isn't to everyone's taste either, but who cares.


----------



## drdomm

To each his own, but that the Viper Green RS is beautiful! The accents are tasteful, as well.

I saw a Porsche that color...very nice!

I stuck with black because I didn't have the b***s to do it. Good for TT Shop! Thanks for the inspiring project...way better than just throwing some plastic badge where it doesn't belong.


----------



## McKenzie

AdamA9 said:


> My mate thinks his bird is fit, personally, she's a bit of a munter


 :lol: awesome.



MINI-TTGuy said:


> Yep - I put an RS badge on a TTC. Hardly compares to the extent and lengths gone to to absolutely ruin the TTRS here. I mean, look at the thing - it's luminous green! And that's before they got their hands on it and ruined the interior too! That car is a monument to how modifying a standard car can absolutely destroy its styling. If you want another opinion, take it round to your local Audi dealer and ask him to give you a price for it - he'll run a mile!


What the TTshop have done to the TT is mainly a project to show the products you can buy and modify your own TT, and also as a promotion car as even people who own BMW's know about the car!


----------



## Mule

We need a wide body kit developed for the TTRS.....With big spoilers!!


----------



## Charlie

AdamA9 said:


> Didn't you stick an RS badge on a stock TT? I don't think you're in any position to say what a tasteless boy racer would or wouldn't be doing to a car... :lol:


Owned :lol: :lol:



McKenzie said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mate thinks his bird is fit, personally, she's a bit of a munter
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: awesome.
Click to expand...

Absolutely - classic 



drdomm said:


> I saw a Porsche that color...very nice!


Yup, it is Porsche Viper Green and you can get any colour you like if you go Audi Exclusive - personally I love the colour  but then I also like that orange they also stick on the GT3RS.

Charlie

Charlie


----------



## vwcheung

powerplay said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point! An RS wannabe
> 
> 
> 
> I was an RS wannabe also for some time, I eventually bought an RS badge - but it came with an RS car stuck to it :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## robokn

You cannot chose Lambo colours as they see that as there premier marque, hence my choice :roll: :roll:


----------



## TTRS_500

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Yep - I put an RS badge on a TTC. Hardly compares to the extent and lengths gone to to absolutely ruin the TTRS here. I mean, look at the thing - it's luminous green! And that's before they got their hands on it and ruined the interior too! That car is a monument to how modifying a standard car can absolutely destroy its styling. If you want another opinion, take it round to your local Audi dealer and ask him to give you a price for it - he'll run a mile!


Hows the wannabe RS going for you? Enjoying the extra imaginary 135bhp the badge has given you? :lol:


----------



## R5T

Pipercross air intake.


----------



## V6RUL

Didn't see that on at UDs..
Steve


----------



## R5T




----------

